# A little something for the BSB Posse



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

A message from a friend


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
Holy shit that was the funniest damn thing I've seen in a long time!!! 
Watch those fingers. Maybe it wasn't a finger :lol:

:notworthy: Damn that was good!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Hahahahhaa, holy shit I cannot stop laughing... especially the "& the fat kid with the goatee... he dances around with us & sticks his fingers in places they shouldn't go." That was seriously the funniest thing I've seen in a while..


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

That was some funny stuff...Thanks for making me choke on my Coffee...


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that was great!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

awesome !!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

ha ha "How much skill does it take to catch one of us? zero".... Good video. Thanks, I needed that...


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Awesome video.. dancing around like he's howdy doody or something. lMAO


----------



## Fisher Belac (Mar 6, 2013)

Ok this is pretty funny.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice!!! Ha ha ha ha


----------



## yxlr8urlife (Sep 7, 2013)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbup::thumbup:....awesome vid, funny!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Is the video still playing for everyone else ? I can't get it to play. Guess I missed it.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> Is the video still playing for everyone else ? I can't get it to play. Guess I missed it.


Just check it and it's playing on my system. Good stuff :yes:


----------



## CoolBlueDude (Mar 12, 2014)

hahaha.... Good one.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

BSB posse! AKA Bob Sikes Bridge posse!!! Nathan I hope you at least buy those fish a cheeseburger before you violate them!!! UGLY


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Well done sir


----------

